# Walleye, Pike and Perch in the smoker



## bladebuilder (May 30, 2015)

A co-worker asked me to smoke some fresh fish for him. He said his grandfather used to do it almost like a jerky and he hasn't had good fish smoked for years. He was happy with my bacon and sausage, so he wanted me to give fish a try.

I started with the brine Bearcarver has in his step by step that he used for trout. Got the ingredients all mixed, and soaked the fish for 6 hours. Rinsed last night, dried with paper towels, and because it was cool here last night, I placed them on the rack in the smoker to form a pelicle over night.

This morning at 7:30, I fired up the AMNPTS (tube) with apple and pecan pellets. Where I grew up, fish was cold smoked and then dried, or packaged and frozen. I plan to smoke, then add heat this afternoon/evening to cook/dry the fish.

Me and the missus were watching episodes of Game of Throne's last night, so being distracted, I forgot to take pictures. Here is one from this morning.













F05E3191-8EDA-4583-BD12-1AAD7B093608_zpslry5ofui.j



__ bladebuilder
__ May 30, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2015)

And the Verdict was???

Bear


----------



## bladebuilder (Jun 1, 2015)

It was really good! A little dark from the soy sauce, but the flavor was great. Not overpowering, still could taste the fish, not to salt. All in all, I will do it again.

Thanks Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2015)

Bladebuilder said:


> It was really good! A little dark from the soy sauce, but the flavor was great. Not overpowering, still could taste the fish, not to salt. All in all, I will do it again.
> 
> Thanks Bear!


That's Great, Bubba !!

Glad you enjoyed it !!

Bear


----------

